# Just built this up today. Pedal Force RS2 black and white.



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Paul Simon was wrong; everything doesn't look better in color. Just finished my new build a 2008 Pedal Force RS2 in the new white and black paint scheme. I got some heavy stuff on this thing and it still weighed in at 14.83lbs ( 6.74) fully built with pedals. Should be down to 14.5 in the next few weeks with some tuning. Enjoy. 

Frame RS2
Sram Red Groupo
KCNC Ti Post
SLR Gel Flow Team Edition Saddle
FSA OS-115 White Stem 110mm
Ritchey Classic Alum Bar with Specialized S-works tape
Ligero built Niobium 30mm rims, Sapim CxRay spokes, Tune Mig45 front hub and 180 rear hub.
ProRace III tires and thorn proof tubes...LOL!!!! 
KCNC Skewers
Dura Ace Pedals
Forte 25gr Carbon Cages


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

How many pounds was the frame and fork by themselves? 

nice paint job and build up!


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Gee3 said:


> How many pounds was the frame and fork by themselves?
> 
> nice paint job and build up!


Frame and fork are right around 1340 grams.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I can't believe nobody commented before today...that is one gorgous bike......very well done


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> I can't believe nobody commented before today...that is one gorgous bike......very well done



Thanks... I have already made some small changes since the photo but it will only get better. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

that PF is prolly the best looking builds I've seen. That is almost Identical to how I'd build mine, sans red. How's it ride? are you happy with the Ligeros? another component I'm really looking hard at.
thanks and again, beautiful build...


----------

